# ichthyosis



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rachel's Mom would be able to talk to you about this. Rachel has a mild form and seems to be doing very well. Try PMing her. I hope your girl isn't too uncomfortable.

You will also find a forum out there. I know there is at least one breed that this condition in common in. I remember finding it once. I'll bet they can give you some great advice. 

I don't know why, but I'm thinking Phoebe might be able to help you, too. I don't know why I'm thinking this, but she rescues another breed of dog and this may be why she has some knowledge of the condition.


----------



## ladydi (Apr 21, 2010)

My golden retriever is 5 months old and just been diagnosed with ichthyosis. I need any advise I can get about this. I'm giving her vitamin A and 3V caps. Giving her baths with Sebulox and rinse with Resicort. I appreciate any help and advise. Thank you!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rachel's Mom, Char has some experience with this, but she's not on much anymore.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I was going to ask if you googled ichthyosis and also forums for it.
I think Kimm is right, there must be a forum for owners and their dogs that have this.

Just googled ichthosis forum for dogs and look at all there is!

Results 1 - 10 of about 1,540 for ichthyosis forum for Dog owners. (0.26 seconds) 

Search ResultsIchthyosis and Dogs (2001) - Ichthyosis Foundation | Foundation ...
One reason why ichthyosis is much more common in dogs than in humans is that dogs do not randomly select their mates. Rather, owners make this decision, ...
www.scalyskin.org/content.cfm?ContentID=129...36 - Cached - Similarmy golden - The Ichthyosis Board
22 posts - 9 authors - Last post: Sep 7, 2007
I bet there are alot of other dog owners out there that think it is just very dry skin their .... I wasn't really offended that the dog had ichthyosis. .... The posts on these forums are copyrighted by the originator ...
www.ichthyosis.com/ubb/Forum1/HTML/000301.html - Cached - SimilarGet more discussion results
Intoxicating Bullies American Bulldogs - American Bulldogs and ...
Ichthyosis does not kill dogs, but it can make their life quite uncomfortable. ... AMERICAN BULLDOGS and any applicable third-party owner or licensor. ...
www.americanbulldogsonline.com/index.php?...ichthyosis... - Cachedichthyosis
Oct 30, 2001 ... How is ichthyosis treated? It is possible to manage the condition in affected dogs, but it requires great diligence on the part of owners. ...
www.upei.ca/~cidd/Diseases/dermatology/ichthyosis.htm - Cached - Similar


----------

